# Just for kicks - What cars would you love to see RC2 release - ( we can dream )



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Mine:

TV / Movie themes - 

Gran Turino - Starsky & Hutch
Smokie & Bandit theme set - Trans Am, Cop Car & Truck
Cannonball Run theme set - Cars - lots & lots of them.
Night Rider theme set - Kit & evil Kit
Mystery Machine - Scooby Doo ( kids would love it ) 
Days of Thunder theme set - I want some bent fenders too. 

This is just a start - please add any ideas, as you never know who's lurking. :wave: 

Bob


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*What I'd Like to See....*

I wish RC/JL would do a promotional deal with gas companies (BP, Sunoco), convenience stores (7-11, Sheetz), shipping entities (UPS, USPS, Fed-Ex), and other companies to release some semis. Instead of seeing those lame trucks you see at the gas stations, imagine a stack of 'X-Truckin' slot trucks you could buy from the gas station, or whatever place you're at, for $20.

And RC can make some regular issue rigs with a paint scheme similiar to the Ford Nascar stocker, with the multi color X design and the Mantis. Plus, have a special members only fire truck (made after the AFX fire engine prototype)










If this were to be offered to club members, a lot of slotters would be tempted to join.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Right off the bat,one car I would love to see is the new Ford GT.

I'll think of some more and post them when I think of them.


Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I could do this for HOURS, but I'm gonna just keep this short for now...

The first ones that come to mind? Oldsmobile Cutlass/442 and Buick Skylark/GS, both circa model year 1970, both for 2-screw Tjet chassis. The reason? I'm a musclecar freak, and there are lots Chevelles and GTOs available, in various model years, as well as plenty of Firebirds and Camaros... the only Tjet Buick I'm aware of is the '63 Riviera, and the only Oldsmobile is the '66 Toronado.

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree any new variety instead of the same old same old...Lemans cars would be cool. but no stinking shadows! LOL.. everyone have enough of them already...New Cougars would be cool.....as in new 60's Cougars.....


Coach


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Everything on my wish list are race cars. 

Current Nascar stockers, ALMS/LMP, 90's Nascar stockers, Euro Touring, 80's Nascar stockers, Japan Touring, 70's Nascar stockers, vintage prototype sports cars (anything Porsche/Ferrari/Jaguar/Mercedes, etc.), 60's Nascar stockers, WRC, and some 50's Nascar stockers would be cool also. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Semi's tied in with part stores... And I agree with the 442's, Buick Skylark, and how about a Torino. I'm not a Ford guy but those were nice cars, I'm not asking for a Granada though. How about a Hurst series of cars, Hurst Olds and a Hurst Scrambler... and maybe a Rebel Machine too.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Remember the MONOGRAM Paddy wagon, beer wagon, Cherrybomb ect...
The s'cool bus.......Bad-man 55 chev....those would be cool.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Here's a pic of the Ford GT that Johnny Lightning will be releasing later this year in their diecast lineup:

http://www.johnnylightning.com/ford_gt_front.jpg


What a great slot it would make.

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Tell the truth, what I'd like to see most of is older cars than they've been doing. Love to see lots more coupes...32 Chev, 30 Ford, 40 Chev...stuff that could be either a classic, a hot rod, or a chopped up oval modified. Coaches would be good too. 

I've seen enough Chargers, GTOs, Chevelles and Mustangs. Theyre nice, dont get me wrong, but they've been done to death. (Actually, a decent XTraction version of the mid 70s Camaro would be nice)

Also love to see current NASCAR, and still can't figure for the life of me why they dont already have them. Cmon RC2, wake up. Your company _IS_ called _RACING _ Champions!

Trev


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wheelie and the Chopper bunch, Hong Kong Fuey, and how about Dick Dasterdly and the wacky racers. (guess you guys can figure out when I grew up)and I never won any spelling bee's


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I would like to see 57 plymouth fury (red) as in the movie "Christine", any old plymouth/dodge/chrylser cars.. 68 cuda, 68 charger, 66 charger, 69 roadrunner, old dodge/plymouth polce cars, anything mopar!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Or, Better yet, the Banana Split cars AFX had in the works some time ago (you could see picks of 2 of them in Bob Beers book)


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Wheelie and the Chopper bunch, Hong Kong Fuey, and how about Dick Dasterdly and the wacky racers. (guess you guys can figure out when I grew up)and I never won any spelling bee's


Hah! I remember Hong Kong Phooey. (Quicker than a human eye!) But ya got me on the rest. Speed Buggy'd be a good one too. I still say an awesome one would be Fred Flintstones "Rockanapolis 500" racer.


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Here's a pic of the Ford GT that Johnny Lightning will be releasing later this year in their diecast lineup:
> 
> http://www.johnnylightning.com/ford_gt_front.jpg
> 
> ...


That really is a great looking car.

I'd like to see an indy pace car series, with every car that has ever had that distinction.
On the TV theme line up I'd add the cars from Miami Vice.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

do a google search for wheelie and the chopper bunch, it was a 70's cartoon with a red or orange vw bug that didn't talk, but his lil girlfriend car did the talking, and the chopper bunch was the bumbling idiot bikers who alway tried to make his day rotten. I searched once and found a pic of wheelie and the leader of the bikers, racing slot cars. I have to go find it again.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hopefully this pic shows up


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> hopefully this pic shows up


Hmm, still doesn't ring a bell. Maybe the Canuck TV stations didn't pick that one up. Either that or I was watching something else while it was on. Ah well.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pinto, Gremlin and Coupe modifieds.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dude i LOVE wheelie and the chopper bunch... didn't one of the choppers have a stutter, like he'd go "chugga ch-gaaa" between everything he said?...

and the mini-bike... he was hilarious... he was like the little punk kid that wanted to be a member of the gang...

oh man, it's like the 70's again and i'm back in front of the TV with a bowl of Honeycomb cereal... :dude:

--rick


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm probably the only one, but I would love to see my beloved Pontiacs given the Xtraction treatment. I'm not a big fan of the TJets, so a lot of those bodies I lose out on. I'd love some GTO's thrown onto Xtractions. Hell, I'd even love a 64 Parisien! 

but defintley would love to see the Striped Tomato. Starsky and Hutch racing on my track would make my day.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> do a google search for wheelie and the chopper bunch,


 Not to stray TOO far off topic here... these are some really funny 70's TV sound clips, including commercials for Wheelie and for Kenner SSP Ultrachromes, among many others...

http://dt.prohosting.com/70s/childtv/childtv.html

I'll stop now, I promise...

--rick


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I agree with MICYOU03 bring on the Modifieds YE HA!!!

Sundance


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Pinto, Gremlin and Coupe modifieds.


Heck, I'd settle for Pintos, Gremlins and Coupes. After that you can MAKE em into modifieds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

50's and 60's nascars (especially mercury marine's chryslers!)

trucks,trucks,trucks

family cruisers,wagons etc

and every car that was in the movie greased lightning (wendel scott story)

everything out there so far is great but  

jason


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

id like to see a 70-73 trans am and formula ,, and
a 65 m-66 mustang that actually resembled a mustang grill and roofline


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Speed Racer Mach 5 and Shooting Star...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> Heck, I'd settle for Pintos, Gremlins and Coupes. After that you can MAKE em into modifieds. :thumbsup:


Make em up... I'll buy em'!



> 50's and 60's nascars (especially mercury marine's chryslers!)


No, make stockers... We can customize from there!



> The first ones that come to mind? Oldsmobile Cutlass/442 and Buick Skylark/GS, both circa model year 1970, both for 2-screw Tjet chassis. The reason? I'm a musclecar freak


I agree with this also! 



> Love to see lots more coupes...32 Chev, 30 Ford, 40 Chev...stuff that could be either a classic, a hot rod, or a chopped up oval modified. Coaches would be good too.


And sign me up for a case or two of these as well...
(Am I broke yet?) (Naw...)

Scott


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

-MoPars!! There are so many out there that have NOT been made yet. Now that RC2 is going to be releasing a fat fendered Phord they need some really kool MoPars like a 48 Plymouth (I built a street rod out of one them)!

- Vintage MoPar stock cars. SCJ and I were talking about paint schemes for stock cars. They can paint them the correct colors and put the correct numbers to look like real cars. They just don't have to put the sponsors logo on. That way they don't have to pay outrageous licensing fees but we still get realistic looking stock cars.

- Before I get too far away from MoPar stock cars I would like to see commemorative stock car sets. I personally want a Richard Petty set, like one car for every year he won a championship(even the non-MoPars). RC did it in die cats.

-Can-Am/USRRC There are still a lot that have not been done yet.

- Show cars! If they could do slot cars of some of the HOW, Tom Daniels, etc...

- Being a very nostalgic person I would like to see rereleases of every Aurora slot car ever made.

MOO
Marty


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I would like to see this—just as it is.

Ertl makes it—they just need to shrink it. (It's a model kit)



















Cheers..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Manning said:


> Everything on my wish list are race cars.
> 
> Current Nascar stockers, ALMS/LMP, 90's Nascar stockers, Euro Touring, 80's Nascar stockers, Japan Touring, 70's Nascar stockers, vintage prototype sports cars (anything Porsche/Ferrari/Jaguar/Mercedes, etc.), 60's Nascar stockers, WRC, and some 50's Nascar stockers would be cool also. :thumbsup:


 Yes -- what he said.
Also new ALMS GT class cars like the 911 and Ferrari 360 Modena and 550 Maranello, Saleen S7, Maserati MC12 etc. A better Porsche 962 and Peugeot 905 than the Tomy versions would be nice too -- they run too high. And how about some Holden and Falcon Australian V8 Supercars??

'Doba


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd like to see a hurst set.

Hemi Dart
SS AMX
SC/Rambler
Olds Cutlass
HurstHarryOlds
The ones I can't remember right now too.

Or a movie car set.

Primer grey Willys from Hotrod/Rebel of the road
Christine
Milners coupe/ Falfa's 55
The Car
Bullit mustang
Gone in 60 sec. mustang
The 55 from 2 lane blacktop/and the judge
The Dodge from vanishing point

Maybe they could re-tool and start making monster trucks. AHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. AHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. I make me laugh.
I don't count on them making slot cars for very long. I'll be surprised if they last 2 more years. Buy them while they last!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd like an 87 El Camino.  rr


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

66 MUSTANG FASTBACK-- XTRACTION 
66 CHARGER-- TJET
70 AMX--XTRACTION
72 TRANS AM FIREBIRD--TJET
56 FORD--TJET AND XTRACTION
05 MUSTANG GT !--TJET
NASCAR CURRENT AND VINTAGE--XTRACTION
RC 2 , If you are listening, on the Xtractions,open up the fenderwheels and lower the the dodge bodies down so they will be competetive with the other bodies.The Dodge brigade are so high that they can't compete. Most slot cars that are bought were for racin, not to just look at! Please keep that in mind on your future releases.
glbbb


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd like to see a 1943 Chevy Highboy. I had this as a model kit from Revell in the early 80's. In a Tjet and XTraction. Randy


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

How about a Bond set: Aston Martin DB5
Lotus Esprit
Toyota 2000 GT
69 Cougar
71 Mach 1
Sunbeam Tiger
Iso Grifo
Lasalle Hearse


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

The 'lil Red Wagon. AKA the wheelie poppin Dodge truck... 

And I wish they could still revive the Mustang and VW releases. 

GP


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

72 Gran Torino Sport
75 Monte Carlo
70 Torino
66 Buick Wildcat
Semi Trucks


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

66 Wildcat;Great idea.How about a Lincoln Mark III and a 67 Eldorado?


----------



## ElSecundo (May 6, 2005)

1959 Cadillac Coupe de Ville for me, please. And I'd take a Bugatti. Any Bugatti. An Auburn Boattail Speedster would be pretty slick. A new version of the 1940 Lincoln Continental would be cool. A re-worked Ford GT40 would be nice, Mk I, Mk II and Mk IV. And is it too much to ask for some new Porsche 917's?


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

American Graffiti set (55 Chevy, 32 Deuce, 55 T-Bird, 50 Merc(?), 58 impala, etc.)
X-traction Ford Set (with Torinos, Mustangs (including new 05 stang), Even Galaxies (IM talking the GOOD galaxies, ie 63,64,etc), Falcon's perhaps?

A Sleeper Muscle car set (Chevy II/Nova's, Dodge Demons/Duster,Vega's,67,68 Dodge Barracuda,AMX, Muscle Machine,etc)

A Semi truck with redos of the AFX Semi's would be cool as well.


----------

